# LIGHTS ON MOW CARS?



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a MOW set of train cars that I got at THE BIG TRAIN SHOW two years ago. On the Bunk Car, Dining car, engineering car I am thinking of adding interior lights and one on a S pipe over the door on the side. 

Also I am thinking of adding Marker lanterns on my cran tender car. 

What do you think?


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

Most of the MOW cars UP had, had just a back porch light, very small.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Don 
That is what I was thinking.


----------

